

MakeGamesWithUs Summer Academy receives 1,000 applications in first month - DesaiAshu
https://www.makegameswith.us/gamernews/338/makegameswithus-summer-academy-receives-1000-appl

======
stasy
Yes! They mentioned me in the last paragraph: "a high school student who's
already shipped 28 apps"

------
ocfx
1000 people applying, 10 people who follow through.

~~~
jvrossb
We're lucky to have quite a few more than 10 following through! We're well on
our way to making our target of 200 participants this summer.

